# Estar + gerundio



## lizzy760

Como se dice el verbo progresivo en frances? o sea como se dice en frances: "Yo estoy comiendo" o "tu estabas comiendo" o "tu estaras comiendo" "tu estas comiendo" agradecere la aclaracion al respecto. Gracias.

liz


----------



## Anigaw

lizzy760 said:
			
		

> Como  se dice en frances "tu has experimentado". "Yo he comido"  y tambien como se dice el verbo progresivo en frances? o sea como se dice en frances: "Yo estoy comiendo" o "tu estabas comiendo" o "tu estaras comiendo" "tu estas comiendo" agradecere la aclaracion al respecto. Gracias.
> 
> liz


ola,
primero, decimos "bonjour" y "bonsoir". Para las traducciones, me parece que podemos decir  'je suis en train de manger"; "tu etais en train de manger"; no estoy muy seguro para "tu estaras comiendo", mejor no traducir que de decir algo erroneado; "tu es en train de manger".
ciao


----------



## bouee

¡Hola !

No hay una forma de verbo progresivo en francés. Utilizamos "être en train de faire quelque chose", que se conjuga : 

Así que : estoy comiendo : je suis en train de manger
                estás comiendo :  tu es en train de manger
                estarás comiendo : tu seras en train de manger , o si el sentido es "pienso que estás comiendo" : tu es sûrement en train de manger o tu dois être en train de manger
                estabas comiendo : tu étais en train de manger

Espero que ésto te ayude

saludos


----------



## bouee

A propósito de "être en train de", te pongo un link a otro hilo en el que hablan del uso de "être en train de" : 

forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=157987 (no lo puedo poner en forma de link http, tendras que copiar y pegar ...)



			
				Lisory said:
			
		

> Lo que pasa es que "être en train de" no se suele decir en francés. "Estoy escribiendo" nunca se traduciria por "Je suis en train d'écrire" , mais "j'écris"





			
				Gévy said:
			
		

> Estoy de acuerdo con Lisory. Pocas veces usamos el "être en train de" y le preferimos un verbo en tiempo simple. Y sobre todo si le estamos hablando a un bebé, parecería un poco tonto hablarle así: je suis en train de te soulever... : daría un poco la impresión de asistir a un episodio de Barrio Sésamo...  Ça ferait un peu cucu, quoi.
> 
> Un saludo


Yo diría que hay que matizar un poco.  

Es cierto que preferimos verbos en tiempo simple, pero "être en train de" se dice también, por ejemplo cuando el tiempo simple no está lo suficiente claro, o para insistir en una acción con respecto a otra : "je suis en train de manger, je ne peux pas répondre au téléphone" o " j'étais en train de manger quand le téléphone a sonné".  Las formas con tiempo simple serían correctas también, los dos se dicen. 



			
				bouee said:
			
		

> Así que : estoy comiendo : je suis en train de manger *= je mange *
> estás comiendo : tu es en train de manger _*= tu manges* _
> estarás comiendo : tu seras en train de manger _*= tu mangeras*_, o si el sentido es "pienso que estás comiendo" : tu es sûrement en train de manger o tu dois être en train de manger. _* En este caso no me parece que lo diríamos sin el "être en train de" : "tu manges sûrement"  o "to dois manger" significaría algo como "seguro que comes" : ¡claro que comes, si no no  podrías sobrevivir  !*_
> estabas comiendo : tu étais en train de manger = tu mangeais



A ver lo que te dicen los demás, no estoy segura de que lo que he escrito quede claro .... ?

un saludo


----------



## sabbathically

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Una pregunta que me no he podido comprobar.
quisiera saber
en frances
"Yo estoy corriendo" y "yo corro"
o cualquier verbo con "estar" (verbo)[terminacion -ando, -endo]
son lo mismo.
digo
yo estoy corriendo = je cours???
yo corro = je cours
porque en espanol estas dos fraces tienen, a mi parecer, un significado distinto.
yo estoy corriendo = yo corro ahora, la accion esta tomando lugar ahora, (no se sabe cuando terminara) 
yo corro = para mi, es mas como, la accion se hace en cualquier tiempo, osea, yo corro hoy, corro por las mananas, corro por las calles.
no se si el punto que estoy tratando de hacer es claro,
pero quisiera saber si existe esta diferencia en el frances.
tengo entendido que "etre" y "avoir" son verbos que se ocupan, al igual que en el espanol, para conjugar verbos en el tiempo pasado. 

pero, existe diferencia entre estos 2 tiempos?
ps:mi conocimiento de nombres de tiempos verbales es casi nulo. creo que la terminacion "-ando" se llama presente continuo. No se la verdad.
Muchas gracias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Para empezar, los verbos ser/estar no son auxiliares de los tiempos pasados como el _être _en francés.

Para la expresión del gerundio en francés necesitamos recurrir a una paráfrasis:
- je suis en train de + infinitif
Pero es una fórmula bastante pesada y nos solemos apañar con un presente normal. Cuestión de costumbre supongo.

El matiz está más en la pregunta que en la respuesta:
- qu'est-ce que tu fais?
- je cours = je suis en train de courir

-qu'est-ce que tu fais après le boulot?
- je cours.

Espera explicaciones más expertas.
A revoir, hasta luego


----------



## josepbadalona

Hola :
Coincido con Cintia...
El contexto te permite comprender si el verbo en presente significa acción habitual (presente) o actual (estar .. ndo)
He aquí otros ejemplos :
- Papa n'est pas là?
- Non, il travaille. Il ne sort qu'à 7 heures aujourd'hui.

- papa, tu m'aides pour mes maths?
- pas maintenant tu vois bien que je travaille; attends que j'aie fini


----------



## sabbathically

gracias!
 "en train de" no lo ocupan?


----------



## ed-hipo

se puede emplear _être en train de_ si quieres insistir o llamar la atención sobre lo que estás haciendo ahora mismo, lo cual tiende a desproporcionar el tiempo. 
- Qu'est ce que tu fais  ? - J'suis en train de prendre un café avec un ami. Mais on peut se voir après. (insisto en que no voy a tardar mucho)
- Tu es prêt ? Je suis en train de prendre mon bain, deux secondes s'il te plaît ! (estoy enfadado, enfatizo el hecho de que el otro seguramente ya sabe que me estoy dando un baño, y que por favor ya puede esperar un ratito !)
- Vous arrivez ? Non, Monsieur est en train de prendre son bain tranquillement... ( aquí el locutor al que acaban de echar una bronca en el ejemplo anterior, usa la perifrasis para "alargar el tiempo", en realidad creo que el mero hecho de que con una perifrasis haya mas palabras, alarga la toma de palabra y por lo tanto el valor simbólico)


----------



## sabbathically

oh,muchas gracias!
me aclara muchas cosas
=]


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Lo empleamos en pasado imperfecto (étais en train = estaba + gerundio) cuando queremos expresar una acción simultánea y destacar que la segunda acción nos coge de sorpresa:
- j'étais en train de lire tranquilement quand le téléphone a sonné.
- nous étions en train de nous promener quand l'orage a éclaté.
- il était en train de parler de XXX qu'il n'avait pas vu depuis longtemps quand ce dernier déboucha au coin de la rue.

No es, que yo sepa, una regla escrita, pero tendemos a ello. Por lo menos así lo creo y me gustaría oír más opiniones al respecto.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## ed-hipo

si bueno creo que viene a lo que decia antes. Efectivamente si queremos expresar la sorpresa, la perifrasis "être en train de" que subraya una acción considerada en su desarrollo va a permitir destacar la irrupcion de otro acontecimiento repentino con el uso del preterito perfecto simple. Creo que la idea de querer "desproporcionar el tiempo" se justificca en tus dos ejemplos :
J'étais en train de lire.................. 'bam' le téléphone sonne
nous étions en train de nous promener................. 'bam' l'orage éclate


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Cintia&Martine said:


> - j'étais en train de lire tranquilement quand le téléphone a sonné.
> - nous étions en train de nous promener quand l'orage a éclaté.
> - il était en train de parler de XXX qu'il n'avait pas vu depuis longtemps quand ce dernier déboucha au coin de la rue.


 
En efecto, *Martine* tiene razón cuando dice que la perífrasis *en train de* se usa, en el caso de sus ejemplos, para indicar desarrollo de una acción en la que se incrusta un evento.

Lo que ocurre, en mi opinión, es que el contexto de la frase también tiene su peso y que, a veces, para aligerar la oración, no es necesario emplear la perífrasis:

- je lisais tranquilement quand le téléphone a sonné.
- nous nous promenions quand l'orage a éclaté.
- il parlait de XXX qu'il n'avait pas vu depuis longtemps quand ce dernier déboucha au coin de la rue.

Salvo si el sentido de la frase corre peligro, estoy de acuerdo con lo que decía *Martine* en su post nº 2: *"Pero es una fórmula bastante pesada y nos solemos apañar con un presente normal"*. O, añadiría yo, con cualquier otro tiempo.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas nocheses, bonsoir,

Claro Víctor que se puede aligerar. Como siempre no he sabido expresarme bien. Cuando digo:


> la segunda acción nos coge de sorpresa


me refiero que con esta fórmula pesada queremos transmitir lo extraordinario de la acción o de cuan extraordinario lo "sentimos".

Pero puede que sea sólo sentir mío 

Au revoir, hastal uego


----------



## topavi

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Merci beaucoup...
La verdad es que lo intento pero los gerundios son casi imposible de conjugar. Por ejemplo el estoy intentando - je suis tente? como es el gerundio en frances?


----------



## Gévy

Hola Topavi:

En francés la fórmula estar + gerundio o se traduce por "être en train de + infinitivo, o no se traduce y empleamos un tiempo simple.

Estoy intentando: j'essaye (presente de indicativo)
Estoy intentando : je suis en train d'essayer.

Intentar = essayer

Es decir, que para traducir el estar + gerundio, en ningún caso emplearíamos el gerundio francés (en essayant).

La fórmula "je suis en train d'essayer" sólo se emplearía si tienes que insistir en que ahora mismo lo estás haciendo. Si no es tan importante pasarías a un tiempo normal y conjugarías el verbo essayer.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## topavi

Merci Gevy
J'essaierai et étudierai jusquè je peux ecrirai un peu.

Au revoir


----------



## roberto123

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Cómo se dice "ella ha estado yendo a entrevistas de trabajo últimamente" en francés...el problema es que no sé qué verbo se utiliza con entretien d'embauche, ni qué tiempo usar...gracias a tod@s


----------



## Nolax

Dernièrement, elle est souvent allée à des entretiens d'embauche.


----------



## blink05

Según mi experiencia, se usa preferentemente "passer un entretien d'embauche". Pero "aller à" también es válido.

Saludos.


----------



## verde_lima

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​
Salut tout le monde!

Cette fois j'ai eu un problème avec une phrase interrogative en espagnol: "¿Realmente la situación está empeorando?

Je propose: "La situation est-elle vraiment en empirant?"

Mais cela ne me satisfait pas 

Merci d'avance à tous...


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

... est-elle en train d'empirer ?
... devient-elle pire ?
... empire-t-elle ?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## verde_lima

Très bien! Vi la luz! ^^ 

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## angelceleste4

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
¿cómo puedo decir en frances "estoy estudiando mucho para mi examen"?


----------



## bib76

Bonjour.
Je prépare à fond mon examen.

Dans le même genre :
Je bûche beaucoup pour mon exam' (style familier).
Je potasse beaucoup pour mon examen (ça veut dire que je lis plein de livres).

Suerte.


----------



## Canario24

Nueva  pregunta
Hilos unidos​
Buenas a todos los usuarios del foro, soy nuevo aquí y aún no se como funciona esto. Hace nada conseguí que me contrataran para hacer unas practicas de traducción para una empresa pero no controlo mucho de francés. 

Mi pregunta es: 

Como traduzco el gerundio de español a francés? por ejemplo: "Se esta creando un nuevo monstruo" 

Muchisimas gracias, 
Saludos


----------



## Gévy

Hola Canario 24 y bienvenido al foro. 

Como ves, esta pregunta ya había sido planteada y contestada. Si relees el hilo desde el principio verás que a menudo cambiamos en francés el tiempo progresivo por un tiempo simple.

Pero en el caso de tu frase conservaría la idea de progresión:

Se está creando un nuevo monstruo : Un nouveau monstre *est en train de* naître.

O

On *est en train de* créer / fabriquer un nouveau monstre.

Si tienes un contexto particular sería bueno conocerlo.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Canario24

Muchísimas gracias Gevy, 

El contexto se resume a una situación en la que se hace promoción a un grandisimo evento, y mediante la frase "Se esta creando un monstruo" se intenta transmitir algo como "Se esta creando un evento muy grande, sin precedentes". 

Muchas gracias de nuevo


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Entonces, cambiaría "monstre" por "géant".

A ver qué dicen los amigos del foro.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Canario24

Muchisimas gracias por tu atención Gévy!


----------



## Noem

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
No sé utilizar el gerundio, y me gustaría que me ayudarais con la frase: "estuve todo el día pensando en ti". ¿Se podría traducir como "J'ai été en pensant à toi tout le jour"? 
Gracias!


----------



## Seica

Yo diría más bien:

_J'ai passé tout le jour en pensant à toi_


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- j'ai pensé à toi toute la journée // je n'ai pas arrêté / cessé de penser à toi toute la journée

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Rekyna

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​ 
*¿*C*ó*mo escribo la frase: Estoy aprendiendo franc*é*s?


----------



## codina

J'apprends le français.


----------



## Rekyna

Gracias por el dato. ***


----------



## Ocoa

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
"He estado estudiando francés", en español esta frase expresa que ha sido ultimamente, de manera continua y que todavia lo sigo haciendo en el presente, probablemente se entiende que ha sido los ultimos meses, semanas o dias. Dado que este tiempo verbal no existe en francés, ¿como puedo expresar la misma idea?
J'ai étudié le français récemment... no me suena igual. Alguien tiene alguna idea? gracias.


----------



## hual

Hola Ocoa

Si el contexto lo permite, podrías decir: _Depuis quelque temps, j'étudie le français _o _depuis quelque temps, je suis en train d'étudier le français_.


----------



## jprr

Ocoa said:


> "He estado estudiando francés", en español esta frase expresa que ha sido ultimamente, de manera continua y que todavia lo sigo haciendo en el presente, probablemente se entiende que ha sido los ultimos meses, semanas o dias. ...


En plus des propositions de hual tu peux dire :
J'ai commencé à étudier le français.
Ces derniers temps j'étudie le français.
j'ai entrepris d'étudier le français (fue ultimamente, pero es proyecto de largo tiempo )


----------



## Gersall1

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​Bonjour, 
je veux traduire en Français, la phrase suivante:

"Actualmente, me estoy restableciendo de una enfermedad"

ma tentative:

Actuellement, je suis en train de se remettre d'une maladie.

je vous remercier d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Steph.

Bonjour,

La structure "être en train de" est assez lourde en Français... A éviter donc lorsque c'est possible, d'autant que ta phrase commence par "actuellement".

Je me rétablis actuellement d'une maladie.


----------



## RAY-46

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
hola a tod@s, necesito un poco de ayuda con una traduccion, el frances no se me da muy bien y no llego muy lejos con los traductores...

la frase es : Te Estoy Buscando
seria?: Je cherche pour vous

creo que esta mal, pues suena mas a: estoy buscando para ti, y mi intencion es decir: Te Estoy Buscando a ti! 

creo que buscandote seria: Cherchez-vous,  es correcto?

gracias de antemano!


----------



## binette

*Je te cherche*


----------



## RAY-46

Gracias por responder tan rápido! 

*Je te cherche* no seria: yo te busco??

No ay forma de decir: te estoy buscando!

Si buscándote es: Cherchez-vous, también me vale! si alguien me lo puede confirmar...

gracias por la respuesta


----------



## Paquita

RAY-46 said:


> *H*ola a tod@s, necesito un poco de ayuda con una traducci*ó*n, el franc*é*s no se me da muy bien y no llego muy lejos con los traductores...
> 
> *L*a frase es : Te Estoy Buscando
> *¿S*er*í*a?: Je cherche pour vous
> 
> *C*reo que est*á* mal, pues suena m*á*s a: estoy buscando para ti, y mi intenci*ó*n es decir: Te Estoy Buscando a ti!
> 
> *C*reo que busc*á*ndote ser*í*a: Cherchez-vous,  *¿*es correcto?
> 
> gracias de antemano!



Gracias por respetar la ortografía de tu lengua materna en un foro al que acude gente que viene a aprenderla
(norma 11)

Paquita (mod)
.
Como te lo indican los demás mensajes de este hilo al que he unido el tuyo, el gerundio las más veces no se traduce.


----------



## RAY-46

***
norma 15

Ver: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=21047

 No conocía la norma, (bastante lógica) y me e dejado llevar por la prisa. Perdón!

Alguien me puede decir que significa: *Cherchez-vous*, es correcto como buscándote?


----------



## Paquita

Cherchez-vous es imperativo: buscaos o búsquese o búsquense, lo que bien mirado no tiene mucho sentido... 

Buscándote sin estoy puede traducirse de varias formas según el contexto.


----------



## RAY-46

Paquit& said:


> Cherchez-vous es imperativo: buscaos o búsquese o búsquense, lo que bien mirado no tiene mucho sentido...
> 
> Buscándote sin estoy puede traducirse de varias formas según el contexto.


 
Gracias por la respuesta! Serias tan amable de decirme una de las formas? Por ejemplo: * buscándote* para ir al cine.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## elgatonegro

Nueva pregunta
 Hilos unidos​ 

Existe diferencia en francès entre estas dos formas de utilizar el gerundio?
Ej:
Este año estoy estudiando frances.
No puedo salir ahora porque estoy estudiando francés.

Gracias.


----------



## pim

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​ 

Bonjour, 

comment peut-on traduire "estoy trabajando en mi tesis de licenciatura de filosofía" ou "estoy preparando mi tesis de licenciatura..." en français? 

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Paquita

Hola Pim:

Acabo de unir tu pregunta a este hilo ya empezado sobre este tema. Si lo lees desde el principio encontrarás tu respuesta. 

Un saludo
Paquita (moderadora)


----------



## SãoEnrique

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Salut,

Quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer ce que signifie la construction "*he estado + verbo al gerundio*" parce que je ne comprends pas. J'ai déjà vu des phrases comme "*He estado leyendo *el periódico" ou même "*He estado bebiendo *mucho últimamente".
Comment je peux traduire en français cette forme verbale, elle s'utilise beaucoup? 

J'avais pensé à "J'étais en train de lire..." et "J'étais en train de boire..."

Merci


----------



## Paquita

he estado est une des formes verbales de estar: http://www.wordreference.com/conj/ESverbs.aspx?v=estar

On est donc en présence de estar +gérondif à un autre temps...mais pas l'imparfait


----------



## SãoEnrique

Paquit& said:


> he estado est une des formes verbales de estar: http://www.wordreference.com/conj/ESverbs.aspx?v=estar
> 
> On est donc en présence de estar +gérondif à un autre temps...mais pas l'imparfait



Merci Paquit&,

Mais ce que j'aimerais savoir est quel est le sens de "he estado + le gérondif" comme les exemples que j'ai mis plus haut car je ne comprends pas bien. Déjà c'est une forme progressive mais comment pourrions-nous la traduire?

Exemples: "*He estado bebiendo *mucho últimamente"/"*He estado leyendo *el periódico"

Merci


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

En français on passerait au passé composé. Tu garderas la forme progressive si réellement tu veux montrer que ça se passait à ce moment précis. Jamais tu ne l'emploieras pour un fait habituel. Si tu dis "últimamente", tu montres une habitude, donc temps normal : passé composé, sans être en train de.

Voilà. Et prends le temps de relire ce fil depuis le début, il n'y a pas grand chose à rajouter.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Florinbloom

Bonjour! si yo lo que quiero decir es: "estoy disfrutando de mi primer dia de vacaciones"...
estaría bien la oración: "je profit mon premier jour de vacances" ??????

merciii


----------



## Gévy

Hola Florinbloom, bienvenido al foro: 

Casi, casi: je profit*e* *de* mon premier jour de vacances.



Gévy


----------



## galizano

Hola 
Para mí, tu frase es perfecta. Una corrección sin embargo: je profitE DE mon premier jour de vacances


----------



## Florinbloom

Ah! ahora me doy cuenta! muchas gracias  estoy finalizando mi primer año y vamos un poco lento! si no fuera por el foro no se que seria de mis tareas  jaja


----------



## Seb:.

Bonjour/Bonsoir tout le monde.   

Tengo una consulta sobre cómo debe escribirse el presente continuo, en español algo así como:
_
a) "Estoy jugando con mis primas"_
b) _"Estoy ayudándole a mi tío"_
c) "Estamos perdiendo el partido"

Sobretodo quisiera recalcar la parte del "ayudándoLE". 
b) Estoy ayudando, sí, ¿a quién? A mi tío. ¿Cómo escribo "ayudando" y después cómo le agrego el "le" para formar el "ayudándole"?

¡Gracias!


----------

